# Well--here's Feinstein's list..If this passes, were hosed!!!



## Scotty D.

*Just got this off of my FB page today...Hope it's not true... If so, the new Knoxx Axiom stock that I just purchased to build my 10/22 custom will be deemed illegal and a felony offense for possession....Democrat/ liberal bustards!!!*

Obama's Gun Ban List Is Out
Alan Korwin - Author Gun Laws Of America
GunLaws.com
3-12-9

Here it is, folks, and it is bad news. The framework for legislation is always laid, and the Democrats have the votes to pass anything they want to impose upon us. They really do not believe you need anything more than a brick to defend your home and family. Look at the list and see how many you own. Remember, it is registration, then confiscation. It has happened in the UK, in Australia, in Europe, in China, and what they have found is that for some reason the criminals do not turn in their weapons, but will know that you did.

Remember, the first step in establishing a dictatorship is to disarm the citizens.

Gun-ban list proposed. Slipping below the radar (or under the short-term memory cap), the Democrats have already leaked a gun-ban list, even under the Bush administration when they knew full well it had no chance of passage (HR 1022, 110th Congress). It serves as a framework for the new list the Brady's plan to introduce shortly. I have an outline of the Brady's current plans and targets of opportunity. It's horrific. They're going after the courts, regulatory agencies, firearms dealers and statutes in an all out effort to restrict we the people. They've made little mention of criminals. Now more than ever, attention to the entire Bill of Rights is critical. Gun bans will impact our freedoms under search and seizure, due process, confiscated property, states' rights, free speech, right to assemble and more, in addition to the Second Amendment. The Democrats current gun-ban-list proposal (final list will be worse):

Rifles (or copies or duplicates):
M1 Carbine,
Sturm Ruger Mini-14,
AR-15,
Bushmaster XM15,
Armalite M15,
AR-10,
Thompson 1927,
Thompson M1;
AK,
AKM,
AKS,
AK-47,
AK-74,
ARM,
MAK90,
NHM 90,
NHM 91,
SA 85,
SA 93,
VEPR;
Olympic Arms PCR;
AR70,
Calico Liberty ,
Dragunov SVD Sniper Rifle or Dragunov SVU,
Fabrique National FN/FAL,
FN/LAR, or FNC,
Hi-Point20Carbine,
HK-91,
HK-93,
HK-94,
HK-PSG-1,
Thompson 1927 Commando,
Kel-Tec Sub Rifle;
Saiga,
SAR-8,
SAR-4800,
SKS with detachable magazine,
SLG 95,
SLR 95 or 96,
Steyr AU,
Tavor,
Uzi,
Galil and Uzi Sporter,
Galil Sporter, or Galil Sniper Rifle ( Galatz ).
Pistols (or copies or duplicates):
Calico M-110,
MAC-10,
MAC-11, or MPA3,
Olympic Arms OA,
TEC-9,
TEC-DC9,
TEC-22 Scorpion, or AB-10,
Uzi.
Shotguns (or copies or duplicates):
Armscor 30 BG,
SPAS 12 or LAW 12,
Striker 12,
Streetsweeper. Catch-all category (for anything missed or new designs):
A semiautomatic rifle that accepts a detachable magazine and has:
(i) a folding or telescoping stock,
(ii) a threaded barrel,
(iii) a pistol grip (which includes ANYTHING that can serve as a grip, see
below),
(iv) a forward grip; or a barrel shroud.
Any semiautomatic rifle with a fixed magazine that can accept more than
10 rounds (except tubular magazine .22 rim fire rifles).
A semiautomatic pistol that has the ability to accept a
detachable magazine, and has:
(i) a second pistol grip,
(ii) a threaded barrel,
(iii) a barrel shroud or
(iv) can accept a detachable magazine outside of the pistol grip, and
(v) a semiautomatic pistol with a fixed magazine that can accept more than 10
rounds.
A semiautomatic shotgun with:
(i) a folding or telescoping stock,
(ii) a pistol grip (see definition below),
(iii) the ability to accept a detachable magazine or a fixed magazine capacity
of more than 5 rounds, and
(iv) a shotgun with a revolving cylinder.
Frames or receivers for the above are included, along with conversion kits.
Attorney General gets carte blanche to ban guns at will: Under the proposal, the U.S. Attorney General can add any "semiautomatic rifle or shotgun originally designed for military or law enforcement use, or a firearm based on the design of such a firearm, that is not particularly suitable for sporting purposes, as determined by the Attorney General."

Note that Obama's pick for this office, Eric Holder, wrote a brief in the Heller case supporting the position that you have no right to have a working firearm in your own home. In making this determination, the bill says, "there shall be a rebuttable presumption that a firearm procured for use by the United States military or any law enforcement agency is not particularly suitable for sporting purposes, and a shall not be determined to be particularly suitable for sporting purposes solely because the firearm is suitable for use in a sporting event." In plain English this means that ANY firearm ever obtained by federal officers or the military is not suitable for the public.

The last part is particularly clever, stating that a firearm doesn't have a sporting purpose just because it can be used for sporting purpose -- is that devious or what? And of course, "sporting purpose" is a rights infringement with no constitutional or historical support whatsoever, invented by domestic enemies of the right to keep and bear arms to further their cause of disarming the innocent.


----------



## Deerhunter 28

TTT 




PSE EVO 60 Lbs.
Blacked out


----------



## dsotm223

Bow they will be really impressed when the day comes where we fight down a dictatorship with our bows and arrows. Funny thing is that it wouldn't surprise me if they are next on the chopping block.


----------



## hassell

WOW !!! , have to laugh at the mention of anything sniper related - ban them, I guess the Sharps is a sniper rifle.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Let them come and try! Arizona has a bill in place HB2291, and our local Sheriff (Paul Babeu ) is on the news(fox 10 phoenix) now, and said he will not enforce any federal law on guns...google the bill HB2291 and post it! I can't do it from my phone... then everyone can send it to their reps and tell them make it law in your state...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Here I think I got it! Please Read It! If some one can post the bill, thanx...http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CC0QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.azleg.gov%2Flegtext%2F51leg%2F1r%2Fbills%2Fhb2291p.pdf&ei=sJUCUYbvB-642QWU8YHoBw&usg=AFQjCNGTh6DFx-RMjzL3jv8fJDFiIgb_kA it's a download... can someone post it?????


----------



## youngdon

The feds will cry foul on it if it comes to a battle AZP as federal law supercedes statelaw.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

youngdon said:


> The feds will cry foul on it if it comes to a battle AZP as federal law supercedes statelaw.


 I don't think so Don, the states can make their own laws, and they don't have to enforce federal law ie: immigration, med marijuana etc..


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Did you read HB2291 Don? I hope it will become law...


----------



## JTKillough

Dear Rep Feinstein,

OVER MY DEAD BODY!

Mr. JTKillough


----------



## bones44

One thing about the states trying to trump federal law will probably be more of a front but not enforceable if challenged. The great part is law enforcement will not enforce it basically turning a blind eye. The bad part is the federal enforcers could confiscate and mire things up in courts dragging things out for years. If we stand up and show force we will win this battle for now. For now....


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Prohibited Enforcement; Senate Bill 1112 and HB 2291, would ban all federal, state or local government employees and federally licensed gun dealers from enforcing any federal law or regulation relating to firearms or ammunition in Arizona...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

youngdon said:


> The feds will cry foul on it if it comes to a battle AZP as federal law supercedes statelaw.


Amendment 10; The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

"Powers not delegated...are reserved...to the people." "You have rights antecedent to all earthly governments; rights that cannot be repealed or restrained by human laws; rights derived from the Great Legislator of the Universe." John Adams...in simpler words: The people have rights that come before the rights of the government. The people's rights come from God and cannot be taken away by human laws.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Each state has its own constitution which gave certain powers to the state government and kept other powers for the people. Under the Articles of Confederation, the states had given a few of their powers to the national government. But in the Constitution of the United States, the people were assigining powers directly to the national government. Amendment 10 was added to the Constitution because many people feared that the new national government might try to use powers it had not been given. This amendment made it clear that the federal government was to have only those powers given to it by the Constitution. Certain powers were to be Kept by the States. All other powers were to be Kept by the People. These powers kept by the People were not to be used at all unless the People Decided to give them to the federal government by Amending The Constitution...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

i for one would be

WILLING TO STAND UP AND FIGHT AND OR DIE FOR MY CONSTITUNIONAL RIGHTS

ESPECIALLY WHATS IN THE BILL OF RIGHTS

and if thats what it takes,so be it

like i and so many have said for years

THE GOVERNMENT CAN HAVE MY GUNS ONCE THEY PRY THEM FORM MY COLD DEAD FINGERS


----------



## azpredatorhunter

+1 sneakygroundbuzzard... "The tree of Liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants." Jefferson, in a letter to John Adam's son-in law William Stephens Smith, 1787...


----------



## HunterGatherer

I was lazily guffawing before thinking, "This won't happen..."

Now it appears that Joe Biden is looking to dictate to me and that simply won't happen. This is not my final word on this, but I'll be damned if Joe Biden will dictate to me.


----------



## cherokee96

Im with you. Far too many of my good friends and family went abroad to fight tyrants on behalf of this country. They fought, shed their own blood, lost limbs and some, the real heroes, didn't come home from fighting said tyrants. The military would not allow me to serve due to an old injury, that doesn't mean i am not trained or capable of fighting if they force me to.
We owe it to the ones who didn't come home not to give in to a tyrant on our own soil.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Sounds like the Chicago mayor is going around trying to get banks to stop dealing with anyone associated with buying, manufacturing, etc guns. Just rediculous. Note to any bankers out there. If you're looking for a new market to get some business developed, look for gun related businesses.


----------



## 220swift

"America will never be destroyed from the outside. If we falter and lose our freedoms, it will be because we destroyed ourselves."

Abraham Lincoln

and we are on that edge................


----------



## HunterGatherer

Tuffdaddy said:


> Sounds like the Chicago mayor is going around trying to get banks to stop dealing with anyone associated with buying, manufacturing, etc guns. Just rediculous. Note to any bankers out there. If you're looking for a new market to get some business developed, look for gun related businesses.


Yes, link


----------



## HunterGatherer

I have a BOA account. I want to switch. Does anyone have any info on gun-friendly banks?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

" How little do my countrymen know what precious blessings they are in possession of, and which no other people on earth enjoy. I confess I had no idea of it myself. " Jefferson, writing about American Freedoms in a letter to James Monroe 1785...


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Thanks for posting HG. Just rediculous they feel they can do that. It would be nice if some organizations would start standing up to this stuff, similar to the boycott of the NE Outdoor expo out in PA.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

" If a nation expects to be ignorant and free... it expects what never was and never will be. " Jefferson, in a letter to fellow Virginian Charles Yancey, 1816


----------



## youngdon

azpredatorhunter said:


> I don't think so Don, the states can make their own laws, and they don't have to enforce federal law ie: immigration, med marijuana etc..





azpredatorhunter said:


> Did you read HB2291 Don? I hope it will become law...


The states can make their own laws Eric, but federal law supercedes state law...And you are a bit mixed up on the immigration thing. The feds are saying that the states don't have the power to enforce immigration laws witout their sayso. The local PD can arrest them but they can't deport them ICE takes over at that point. The feds also held up the Med Marijuana salwes in AZ for a year and still has threats on the table (don't ask me why CA and CO are allowed )

The Constitution and federal law are the supreme law of the land, thus preempting conflicting state and territorial laws in the fifty U.S. states and in the territories.[2


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I hear that, but this is different... his executive orders are unconstitutional...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Nullification: ( US. Constitution ) Nullification in United States Constitutional history, is a legal theory that a State has the right to Nullify, or Invalidate, any federal law which that State has deemed unconstitutional... States have the final athority to determine the limits of the power of that government. Under this, the compact theory, the States and Not the federal courts are the ultimate interpreters of the extent of the federal government's power... ( interposition )


----------



## cherokee96

Youngdon and azpredatorhunter, i think we can summarize all of this by saying that when the "supreme law of the land" goes contrary to the constitution, it kinda throws federal law out the window. For example if mass confiscation takes place, you can bet states will fight back and/or leave the union....if we all remember right it has happened before and states rights, contrary to what history books nowadays teach, was one of the main issues.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

+1... I am ready.


----------



## HunterGatherer

azpredatorhunter said:


> +1... I am ready.


Yes, but first I need to dump Bank of America....


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I bank @ Wells Fargo, I cash my check, and take all of my money out of the bank lol...


----------



## cherokee96

I do the same, the only reason a have a bank account is to cash my check. All they do for me is convert the piece of paper my boss gives me into pieces of paper i can spend lol


----------



## HunterGatherer

I am addicted to online bill payment. It is just too easy.... Shaves time off my bill paying exercise. Saves envelops. Saves stamps. I need it.


----------



## youngdon

azpredatorhunter said:


> I hear that, but this is different... his executive orders are unconstitutional...


We weren't talking about exec. orders . Feinsteins bill is not an executive order !



azpredatorhunter said:


> Nullification: ( US. Constitution ) Nullification in United States Constitutional history, is a legal theory that a State has the right to Nullify, or Invalidate, any federal law which that State has deemed unconstitutional... States have the final athority to determine the limits of the power of that government. Under this, the compact theory, the States and Not the federal courts are the ultimate interpreters of the extent of the federal government's power... ( interposition )


This is a THEORY.

The states were intended to have authority over most of what the feds claim to have power over according to the "Federalist Papers" , however the fed has siezed that control.


----------



## prairiewolf

A law is only something wriiten on paper, the problem will be in the enforcement. If the govt passes any such laws, its the enforcement that will cause the trouble. We all can fight but if a real enforcement group comes to enforce (confiscate your weapons), there will be little that you can do to stop them at that point. We need to put a stop to it now !! vote these A-holes out, boycott any companies, organizations or whoever wants to end our freedoms. I encourage everyone to read a book called "Oren's War". If the unthinkable happens this is the way it would be.


----------



## youngdon

+1


----------



## cherokee96

I agree 110 percent that we need to vote them out, boycott organizations that support them etc. That's what we should have been doing a long time ago.
However as for your statement that there's not much we can do about a real enforcement group, i have to disagree. If every time they knock on a door to get guns they get the projectiles first, along with many law enforcement agencies pledging to fight back it'll be a [email protected]#$%& deal for all, but just maybe they will get the point. We absolutely must use our votes and our voice first, but if we are forced into it, we must stand.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

personaly i think if they do go door to door to confiscate your so called "assault weapons"

any one whom declines at that time will be a felon,so if it makes you a felon for not handing them over

whats to stop those honest citzens to do just that , give them the projectiles first


----------



## prairiewolf

I agree, but you quickly forget Waco ,Ruby Ridge ( I think it was called)and many others ! All I am saying is , yes I wouldnt give mine up without a fight but if they come it is a losing battle.


----------



## Scotty D.

prairiewolf said:


> I agree, but you quickly forget Waco and many others ! All I am saying is , yes I wouldnt give mine up without a fight but if they come it is a losing battle.


I'm thinking that there aren't enough Feds to cover every assault weapon in America...That's why King Hussein will enlist the UN blue hats---soldiers from 3rd world sh!tholes who WANT to kill Americans...


----------



## cherokee96

Losing battle or not...if we are forced into it its one that must be done.


----------



## prairiewolf

+1 Scotty ! I can say I sold mine (dont have to have proof in Az) If there will ever be another civil unrest (war) in this country it will be caused by this subject.


----------



## prairiewolf

I urge everyone to read this book.


----------



## prairiewolf

Well I guess no one will be reading the book, went online and no one has it, but one place and they are asking $387.50 used !!


----------



## HunterGatherer

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> personaly i think if they do go door to door to confiscate your so called "assault weapons"
> 
> any one whom declines at that time will be a felon,so if it makes you a felon for not handing them over
> 
> whats to stop those honest citzens to do just that , give them the projectiles first


I'm going to respectfully disagree. There is more to it than just the 2nd Amendment and Gun Control laws. There is search and seizure that just stops them at your door. They can't come into your household for the purpose of taking any of your possessions. That can't and won't happen, and not because of flying projectiles. We will stop them by legal means long before that ever happens.


----------



## prairiewolf

Waco and Ruby Ridge were both stemed from weapon charges and Ruby Ridge was for just a sawed off shotgun. If they need a search warrant to come in your house, THEY WILL GET IT! period.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Sad And Bitter Days are in our future--------We must stand for our values and our grandkids future as well----sb*


----------



## prairiewolf

I agree 101% Skip, we cant afford to under estimate what the govt is willing and capable of doing though.


----------



## cherokee96

If they go so far as to confiscate weapons, which in itself would be a gross violation of the constitution, then i have to ask as respectfully as i can manage, what the @#$% would make one think the same constitution or law will make them magically stop at ones threshold?
If they are going to violate your right to keep and bear arms, why would they have a problem violating your right against illegal search and seizure.


----------



## cherokee96

Also under ndaa they would not need a search warrant.
Make no mistake it can be used on american citizens as it does not specify.


----------



## HunterGatherer

prairiewolf said:


> Waco and Ruby Ridge were both stemed from weapon charges and Ruby Ridge was for just a sawed off shotgun. If they need a search warrant to come in your house, THEY WILL GET IT! period.


I hope you aren't predicting that this will be commonplace in the future, because I dare say, there are many who feel even stronger than you. I think the federal government knows that Ruby Ridge and Waco both cost the their agencies more dearly than they cost the defendants, if that's what you could call them. I'm hoping that Ruby Ridge and Waco are behind us. But, who's to say....


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

i for one will decline to turn over my weapons

already looking for spots to hide them so that they wont find them when they force they way into look for them

if they ask what heppened to them, i will just state "they disappeard one day,i think criminals came and took them.much like you are trying"


----------



## prairiewolf

As I stated above I am saying dont under estimate the govt bureaucrats, thats how we got in this mess in the first place. So many people sit around thinking it will never happen.

Also I am not predicting anything, I am one that thinks it wont happen in my life time (confiscation), but unless more stand up for their rights, it will happen in the future.


----------



## hassell

I talked about this and related topic's back when PT started and how and what the gun registry did to my country, power and new laws that were passed that the people had never heard about, ( not surprised there ). You guys are talking State Laws and Federal Laws -- after 9/11 a new law was passed The Terrorism Act -- we pretty well followed this act word by word as it was drawn up by the US-- and it was implemented - I think we still have a few in jail since 9/11. They pick you up at home, work or where ever and throw you in jail- using this act they do not half to follow the laws of the land or constitution, no paper work is required, no lawyers, etc. etc. Not trying to stir the pot up BUT just trying to inform some of you out there at whats going on. Those that are still in jail up here under this similar act that we have and there loved ones, relatives, etc. can not get any help from the media Because they are under orders also from the Gov.


----------



## Scotty D.

prairiewolf said:


> Well I guess no one will be reading the book, went online and no one has it, but one place and they are asking $387.50 used !!


Dang--that's more than I spent on my last weapon!!!!


----------



## HunterGatherer

Okay, speaking of states rights vs. federal laws; let's say you live in a liberal state like NY and the state passes a law which compels you to turn your firearms over. What do you do now? No more hoping that your state tries to protect you...


----------



## Scotty D.

hassell said:


> I talked about this and related topic's back when PT started and how and what the gun registry did to my country, power and new laws that were passed that the people had never heard about, ( not surprised there ). You guys are talking State Laws and Federal Laws -- after 9/11 a new law was passed The Terrorism Act -- we pretty well followed this act word by word as it was drawn up by the US-- and it was implemented - I think we still have a few in jail since 9/11. They pick you up at home, work or where ever and throw you in jail- using this act they do not half to follow the laws of the land or constitution, no paper work is required, no lawyers, etc. etc. Not trying to stir the pot up BUT just trying to inform some of you out there at whats going on. Those that are still in jail up here under this similar act that we have and there loved ones, relatives, etc. can not get any help from the media Because they are under orders also from the Gov.


K-Here's an excellent example...

Now, Hassell & many others (on this site & FB) live in a country where guns are registered..Now, on a broad scale (correct me if I'm wrong, please Hassell :teeth: ) I'm under the impression that you can't use a pistol for hunting in some (or all) of Canada.. Even a single-shot TC Contender or Encore. I honestly think that a single shot, breech-break pistol has absolutely no chance of being used as a military-style weapon...Certainly not the prime choice of criminals & gang-bangers in the Great White North--but yet they are banned from hunting...Same goes for Australia, as well as any semi-auto shotgun or rifle (if my contacts have informed me correctly)..UK's ban is also similar to Australia, I believe... Not being able to hunt w/ a pistol would really stink for many of us...

It's the baby steps--commonly known as "gradualization".. Kinda like catching wild pigs by putting up a fence around the baitpile--one side at a time...But they keep on eating the free corn & forget about being trapped... :hunter4:


----------



## cherokee96

HunterGatherer said:


> Okay, speaking of states rights vs. federal laws; let's say you live in a liberal state like NY and the state passes a law which compels you to turn your firearms over. What do you do now? No more hoping that your state tries to protect you...


Move somewhere friendlier.


----------



## youngdon

+1


----------



## hassell

Scotty D. said:


> K-Here's an excellent example...
> 
> Now, Hassell & many others (on this site & FB) live in a country where guns are registered..Now, on a broad scale (correct me if I'm wrong, please Hassell :teeth: ) I'm under the impression that you can't use a pistol for hunting in some (or all) of Canada.. Even a single-shot TC Contender or Encore. I honestly think that a single shot, breech-break pistol has absolutely no chance of being used as a military-style weapon...Certainly not the prime choice of criminals & gang-bangers in the Great White North--but yet they are banned from hunting...Same goes for Australia, as well as any semi-auto shotgun or rifle (if my contacts have informed me correctly)..UK's ban is also similar to Australia, I believe... Not being able to hunt w/ a pistol would really stink for many of us...
> 
> It's the baby steps--commonly known as "gradualization".. Kinda like catching wild pigs by putting up a fence around the baitpile--one side at a time...But they keep on eating the free corn & forget about being trapped... :hunter4:


You got it right Scotty, even a single shot 22 on the trap line, if you belong to a registered club you get a permit to go from your home to the range, heaven help you if you stop anywhere in between and you get pulled over, they scrapped the registry ( original cost 3 mil -- after 15 years and still not up and running 2 billion ) BUT and a big one at that and you said it perfectly -- gradualization -- they have all these little laws on the sideline, permit to buy ammo, another one to buy a gun and the list goes on. My point on the post was that everyone keeps talking State > Federal ---- The Terrorism Act overrides Both. If you complained about how much your house, car or any other insurance has gone up -- think back, it was after 9/11, take insurance contracts, flip them over and read the fine print--- at least here they mention the Terrorism Act in the wording. Yah a person can talk examples seems like forever But the writing is on the wall, Good Luck.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

We will not comply! Never! We the People "Real-Americans" will fight to the end! History repeats its self!..


----------



## prairiewolf

Eric, I dont think anyone in this conversation were or is saying they would give up their guns (I wont). The fact is, if they really want them bad enough it will take a civil war to stop them, My point is dont under estimate the bureaucrats, little by little is how they will try not an all out confiscation. "IF" the AR were ever to be banned all over hiding them in a pvc tube underground anywhere close to your house would be found, again "IF" they wanted to. I really wish people would read the book, it covers all of this and how one young man fights back his way!


----------



## Beerman069

I'm currently serving in the Marines and if they asked me to go door to door in America and take guns I would go UA to Canada. I don't think there's enough steam in feinsteins following to get it passed. Her stats are lies and incorrect, the FBI has shown that. Either way we need to stand up and fight for what's right.


----------



## youngdon

I know the NRA does alot for our gun rights. But I only really know this because they tell me they do in their publications, which i receive because I am a member. They IMO don't do near enough to get the message out to the general public those non gun owners out there. They are preaching to the choir 99% of the time. Feel free to leave them a message expressing YOUR thoughts on this or any other issue concerning our 2nd amendment rights. Just click the link....you don't have to be a member although at this time you really need to be.

https://contact.nra.org/contact-us.aspx


----------



## prairiewolf

I agree with you 101% !!!


----------



## cherokee96

Beerman069 said:


> I'm currently serving in the Marines and if they asked me to go door to door in America and take guns I would go UA to Canada. I don't think there's enough steam in feinsteins following to get it passed. Her stats are lies and incorrect, the FBI has shown that. Either way we need to stand up and fight for what's right.


Beerman, im glad to see quite a few in the military expressing similar feelings. if you haven't already you should check into an organization called oath keepers. 
Actually anyone who is active duty, retired or reserve military or law enforcement should look up oath keepers.


----------



## youngdon

youngdon said:


> I know the NRA does alot for our gun rights. But I only really know this because they tell me they do in their publications, which i receive because I am a member. They IMO don't do near enough to get the message out to the general public those non gun owners out there. They are preaching to the choir 99% of the time. Feel free to leave them a mesage expressing YOUR thoughts on this or any other issue concerning our 2nd amendment rights. Just click the link....you don't have to be a member although at this time you really need to be.
> 
> https://contact.nra.org/contact-us.aspx





prairiewolf said:


> I agree with you 101% !!!


I'll let you know if I receive a reply back from my letter to the NRA


----------



## prairiewolf

Don, I wrote them awhile back and still havent heard anything, well thats not correct they emailed me and asked for more money !

Ruger hasnt replied either !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I hear you Ed, I will look for the book...Don I hear you to... we need to stand together... We give to the NRA, ILA and I give the NRA $27.95 a month for a $1 dvd... Don I know it seems the NRA is not doing enough, they are lobbying every day for our rights, that's the only way to get anything done in DC...if all gun owners would join together, and join the NRA we all would have a voice in Washington... All of us need to fight together or we all will loose, if we sit on our asses and do nothing, we will get nothing. We need to ask all non-NRA members, is your 2nd Amendment Rights worth $35 a year? I think the mods here should put a link to the NRA and others that support our rights... Predator Talk will not exist without our Bill of Rights... PT has nothing to loose...


----------



## Scotty D.

I'm a member of a local gun range that stipulates, as a membership requirement, a current NRA membership...Not an NRA member?? then u can't join the club... Several clubs in the area have the same rule...

I once had a Democrat tell me that if I didn't pay taxes, I shouldn't be allowed to live in the USA...(I do pay taxes, BTW & he's a gun owner/hunter that can't stand the NRA)....

I told him-"OK--if that's considered as 'truth' -- then if u aren't an NRA member, u shouldn't be allowed to own a weapon..."

He got all fired up..Started talking about comparing apples to oranges... :hunter4:


----------



## youngdon

youngdon said:


> I know the NRA does alot for our gun rights. But I only really know this because they tell me they do in their publications, which i receive because I am a member. They IMO don't do near enough to get the message out to the general public those non gun owners out there. They are preaching to the choir 99% of the time. Feel free to leave them a message expressing YOUR thoughts on this or any other issue concerning our 2nd amendment rights. Just click the link....you don't have to be a member although at this time you really need to be.
> 
> https://contact.nra.org/contact-us.aspx


^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^



azpredatorhunter said:


> I hear you Ed, I will look for the book...Don I hear you to... we need to stand together... We give to the NRA, ILA and I give the NRA $27.95 a month for a $1 dvd... Don I know it seems the NRA is not doing enough, they are lobbying every day for our rights, that's the only way to get anything done in DC...if all gun owners would join together, and join the NRA we all would have a voice in Washington... All of us need to fight together or we all will loose, if we sit on our asses and do nothing, we will get nothing. We need to ask all non-NRA members, is your 2nd Amendment Rights worth $35 a year? I think the mods here should put a link to the NRA and others that support our rights... Predator Talk will not exist without our Bill of Rights... PT has not


Follow the link Eric....

Yeah I get it, they are lobbying for our rights, I support them. My point is that their ads are targeting people who watch hunting shows, who I think we can safely say already own guns. And to educate the general public the may want to consider sending our message to the general public, telling the truth about guns and gun violence and urging them to contact their elected officials. Lobbying in Washistan is fine but if the people start using their voice and vote we'll get further faster. Right now the squeeky wheel is getting the grease and we as gun manufacturers, sellers, advocates and owners are not being squeeky enough.

I also believe the NRA dropped the ball big time by not calling for better background checks which would include mental illness as a reason for NOT being allowed to purchase a firearm. I would have not one problem calling a phone number to check to see if the guy I am selling a gun to has a criminal or mental illness in his background.


----------



## catcapper

:that: +1 Don

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

You are right Don, my wife and I volunteered for the NRA before the election and the local rep. wanted us to go to the local gun store? I told him everyone at the local gun store allready knows what is going on. I told him we should go to the local walmart. I didn't hear back from him untill a few weeks before the election, he is a moron... then again, I know some gun owners who don't belong to the NRA, that don't belive any gun control can happen. So what do you do Don? Do you have the answer?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I also believe the NRA dropped the ball big time by not calling for better background checks which would include mental illness as a reason for NOT being allowed to purchase a firearm. I would have not one problem calling a phone number to check to see if the guy I am selling a gun to has a criminal or mental illness in his background.[/quote]. That is one thing I'm in favor of, how hard is it to have a phone number we can call to do a background check on someone you are selling a gun to? That's a no brainer! 1-(800) nut-jobs... a simple yes, no or hold him at gun-point...


----------



## youngdon

LOL


----------



## prairiewolf

+1 Eric. LOL


----------



## Scotty D.

azpredatorhunter said:


> I also believe the NRA dropped the ball big time by not calling for better background checks which would include mental illness as a reason for NOT being allowed to purchase a firearm. I would have not one problem calling a phone number to check to see if the guy I am selling a gun to has a criminal or mental illness in his background.


. That is one thing I'm in favor of, how hard is it to have a phone number we can call to do a background check on someone you are selling a gun to? That's a no brainer! 1-(800) nut-jobs... a simple yes, no or hold him at gun-point...

[/QUOTE]

Unfortunately, the gov't THRIVES on gray areas /loopholes in the law...

With Obamacare, your med records are in the gov'ts control, so everybody that has confessed to their physician that they've been feeling a little down, or a little anxious, or had a traumatic event & were prescribed tranquilizers of Xanax, or prescribed Ambien at one point in there life cuz they couldn't sleep, anybody prescribed w/ a medication that MAYhave side effects to cause mood swings [blood pressure meds for instance], etc, etc, would ALL fall into the category of Mental Incompetence..

This was strategically placed in order to accomplish the revocation of 2nd Amendments rights to citizens... Quite frankly, I don't think that I know many people who haven't had at least one of the symptoms/medications described above.... :frown2:


----------



## Scotty D.

And--if I'm understanding the Bill correctly, the guidelines for mental competency wil be set by none other than the US Attorney General, Eric Holder...

Is anybody else worried about this???


----------



## HunterGatherer

Scotty D. said:


> With Obamacare, your med records are in the gov'ts control, so everybody that has confessed to their physician that they've been feeling a little down, or a little anxious, or had a traumatic event & were prescribed tranquilizers:


This is sounding too much like Big Brother and its scary!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

im glad i aint never told my doc about all the voices in my head

i was going to,but they threatened to hurt me if i did lol

sound like big brother,it IS big brother

G. Orwell was only off by a couple of decades


----------



## hassell

General Custard was crazy and they even erected a statue for him, ( probably should have been on meds ).


----------



## azpredatorhunter

My father once told me. "Everyone is crazy, some are more than others"...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

azpredatorhunter said:


> My father once told me. "Everyone is crazy, some are more than others"...


true, its just a matter of to what degree of crazy each person is


----------



## fr3db3ar

Wayne is going to be on Fox, Sunday morning @ 9AM.


----------



## JTKillough

Without the 2nd Amendment, all other Rights and Amendments are null and void, as is the US Constitution. That is why the 2nd Amendment was written. The 2nd Amendment protects me under Constitutional Law, should I have to Bear Arms. Under US Constitutional Law, no-one can take away my gun, which is my/our only protection of our freedom. Our founders weren't stupid, you know. They knew that government could easily be corrupted, as could the people.


----------

